# A few pics!



## Wayney (23 May 2008)

Well being as I'm a noob on this site i thought i would post a few pics of the fish I'm currently keeping and a few I've kept in the past. Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Wayney (23 May 2008)

A few more!


----------



## Wayney (23 May 2008)

Once again a few more!





















I have lots more but these were the pick of the bunch.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 May 2008)

Welcome to the forum, some great pics there, i like the 4th one on the 2nd post


----------



## Wayney (23 May 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, some great pics there, i like the 4th one on the 2nd post



Cheers Aaron, glad you liked em  Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2008)

Lovely fish and good photos, you just have to be more carefull not to cut off tails and fins etc.. of the full body shots 
Welcome aboard and keep posting those photos


----------



## Wayney (23 May 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lovely fish and good photos, you just have to be more carefull not to cut off tails and fins etc.. of the full body shots
> Welcome aboard and keep posting those photos



Thanks for the welcome, glad you like the pics. Just getting into the whole photography thing so hopefully i'll do better next time


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome, glad you like the pics. Just getting into the whole photography thing so hopefully i'll do better next time


Also the usual tip, use the flash to take photos of the fish, at a slight angle not to get reflection of the flash on the glass and stick a piece of printer paper over the flash to act as a diffusor to get better results


----------



## beeky (24 May 2008)

Love the cichlids. What are they? I recognise the firemouth and humphead, but that's about it!


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Love the cichlids. What are they? I recognise the firemouth and humphead, but that's about it!



Well as you quite rightly said there's the Firemouth and the male Convict and then there's the female Convict(strangely have'nt bred yet) and lastly my Blue Acara. I did used to have a Jack Dempsey but would you believe it, the others bullied to death(normally the other way around) but i guess thats the risk you take with cichlids.
Glad you like them


----------



## TDI-line (24 May 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Nothing wrong with your photography skills there.


----------



## Wayney (24 May 2008)

Thanks TDI-line. I've been experimenting with all the different settings on my camera but after a while it just gives me brain-ache  so i just go back to good ol' reliable Auto


----------



## Wayney (5 Jun 2008)

These are my two favourite pictures of my two favourite fish. I wanted to post these as i will be re-homing them soon and I'm going to really miss them. I've had them since they were the size of a five pence piece and they have got to be the least aggressive convicts ever. Anyhoo enough of my nostalgic soppy dribble  
The male 8) 



The female


----------



## Wayney (2 Aug 2008)

Well It's been a bit of a slow boring day so far so i decided to get the old camera out a take a few snaps  
Here's a few of my little marine friends:
























ALGAE anyone?   



And I could'nt possibly post pics without one of my little terror named OSCAR  8)


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

nice pix, is that a boxer dog?


----------



## Wayney (2 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> nice pix, is that a boxer dog?




Cheers PM, He's a boxer/Staffy cross. Looks so innocent does'nt he, well believe me when I say 'HE'S A HANDFULL'


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

ah you're lucky I'd love a dog like that!

Boxer and staffy, sounds like a good combo!  Maybe one day I will be in a position to get one


----------

